# Chatworths Rally pics



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great day heres my pics.
*Couple of my favs.*
























*More in link Below.*
Chatsworth Rally


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice pics a really good feeling of speed there. What camera did you use?


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice cars, nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice pics :thumb: 
Wouldn't have minded going to that  

Darren


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Scotsbil said:


> Nice pics a really good feeling of speed there. What camera did you use?


Canon EOS 400D DSLR mate with a sigma 70-300mm :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> Nice pics :thumb:
> Wouldn't have minded going to that
> 
> Darren


Nottingham boy i see, wouldnt have been far for you mate, where in notts are you from?? havent seen that many nottingham members on here.


----------



## TimsBamma (May 8, 2007)

Absolutely awesome Pics and the Cars.. 

Only missing the Lancia Delta S4 and Peugeot 205T16 (well the least said about the Citroen GpB car)

Took me back to my Stratos replica as well...


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

james_RScos said:


> Nottingham boy i see, wouldnt have been far for you mate, where in notts are you from?? havent seen that many nottingham members on here.


I'm in Ruddington, there are a few from Notinghamshire on here :wave:

Darren


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

I was there on Saturday , some great cars there old and new , especially the Bowler


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> I'm in Ruddington, there are a few from Notinghamshire on here :wave:
> 
> Darren


Nice one im in Lowdham only down the road.

James


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't believe you didn't take any of my superb paintwork!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pictures and cars. Wanted to go to this but got my dates confused:wall:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> I can't believe you didn't take any of my superb paintwork!


What car where you in??


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Silver 306 with patches of primer :lol:
Just on club stand + parade laps.

Unfortunately our off-roaders are having engine changes - but we'll be demo'ing there next year


----------

